# brake upgrade..



## krzemienr (Nov 7, 2006)

What size brakes are good to swap into a 2000 maxima, I just put in a whole lot of power upgrades (search the thread called supercharger cheklist), I heard you can but the 350Z or G35 brakes in it, is that true? if not any one know of any upgrades that aren't ridiculasly priced?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome To BlehmCo or FastBrake Enterprises, LLC - Intro .

No, you wouldn't want to fit 350Z or G35 brakes. RWD Nissans use a slightly different set of caliper mounting dimensions and you'd have to shave the rotors down to make them smaller (!) to fit.

Fitting 2004+ Maxima 12.6" front brakes per the above links is the easiest route. Fastbrakes uses a Wilwood 4-piston caliper, while BlehmCo uses either the stock caliper or the 300ZX 4-piston caliper.


----------



## krzemienr (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------

